# homemade gun cleaner,



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

Found this site, maybe good maybe not you all decide just food for thought.........Homemade Firearm Related Products


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I have seen some of these before. Very good info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Great,thanks for the link,I lost that when my computer fried.


----------

